# PCD 5-13-2011 Coast-To-Coast Trip Report



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Finally got around to organizing my pictures from the May 13 PCD. What a trip it was - 16 days and 3853 miles from coast to coast!

Posting lots of pictures here but I feel that I must share with you since this board provided so many valuable input for my trip. Thank you all!

The trip started with whole lot of suspense as the Mississippi flood and the wrath of tornadoes started to sweep across the country. I spent the whole time with a NOAA weather radio and eyes glued to the news. You see, my route took me to New Orleans on the date that the Mississippi flood was suppose to crest there. The water level was at 17 ft of the 20 ft levee! Without the opening of spill ways upstream, New Orleans surely would have flooded. And thanks to the Festers here I changed my original plan and passed on Birmingham and Memphis. If I didn't, I would have been right in the middle of all the flood and tornadoes!

It's my first time to the South and I am charmed! This must be the most cordial, polite and warm part of the country I've visited. Southern hospitality-I love it! Great food, great people.

First off, let me say that PCD beats ED by a country mile! The staff at PC are great and much more welcoming than the staff at Welt. I got to meet Jonathan, Willie did my delivery, and Tommy was my instructor.

*ED vs PCD*
* ED gives you airfare discount, PCD gives you free night stay.
* ED gives you snacks & refreshments, PCD gives you breakfast and 3-course dinner at the Marriott.
* ED gives you 45 min factory tour, PCD factory tour is almost 2 hours!
* ED vehicle orientation is about 15 min, Willie oriented & setup for over an hour!
* ED gives you DSC simulator, PCD gives you DSC on skid pad, driver control, X5 off road, and M5 HOT LAP!!!

Props to BMW for having such a great program and props to everyone at PC that make the program work! And thank you BMW for giving me the excuse and motivation to drive across the country and get to know America better!

Here's the photo journal of my road trip and routing:

The BMW Performance Center, Greer South Carolina








.
.
A hot M3 convertible awaiting delivery to its lucky owner.








.
.
Z1 at the Zentrum 








.
.
The very Z3 that made its debut in 007 film GoldenEye, also the 1st Z3 produced at Spartanburg.








.
.
PCD participants staging for the driving courses.








.
.
Taking delivery of my 2012 X5 35i Premium!








.
.
Enroute to Asheville, NC via Blueridge Parkway.








.
.
The Smoky Mountains








.
.
The impressive Biltmore Mansion in Asheville, NC. Still owned by the Vanderbilt family.








.
.
Battery Street in the historic district of Charleston, SC.








.
.
Mansions in the historic district of Charleston, SC.








.
.
Historic district of Savannah, GA.








.
.
Daytona Beach, FL where you can drive on the firm sand.








.
.
I believe the big golf ball needs no introduction!








.
.
The Hogwarts School of Magic-Harry Potter, Island of Adventures - Universal Studios Orlando FL.








.
.
The Big Easy, NOLA, otherwise known as New Orleans, LA!








.
.
French Quarter, New Orleans. The cuizine here is wonderful!








.
.
Bourbon Street in French Quarter. The party here starts early!








.








.
.
They find creative ways to drink in New Orleans.








.
.
Honey Island Swamp tour, just 30 minutes Northeast of the French Quarter.








.
.
Swamp gator sunning.








.
.
Swamp house destroyed by Katrina.








.
.
Mississippi rising! Just a bit past Baton Rouge I saw landscape and houses flooded almost to the roof.








.
.
The Alamo!








.
.
The River Walk in San Antonio, TX.








.








.
.
Carlsbad Caverns National Park in Carlsbad, New Mexico.








.
.
Bat cave in Carlsbad Caverns, also the natural entrance to the 800 ft deep caverns into the world of stalactites & stalagmites.








.
.
This place is simply amazing and it's gigantic! My picture cannot do justice. Notice the hand rails & the size of people in the lighted area in the back. The largest cavern "Big Room" is the size of 6 football fields and 200 ft tall! If you ever have the chance to visit, DO IT!








.








.
.
Wouldn't want to sit in one of those!








.
.
Saguaro National Park in Tucson, AZ.








.








.
.
Back to Southern California after 16 days!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Great review and great pics. Can't wait for my PCD.


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

What a great photo journal! Thanks for posting and sharing great memories.

Of course we knew the flood was coming and advised to go South!!! :angel:


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you very much for the great pictures! It looks like you had a lot of fun and got to see and a pretty neat mix of stuff.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for your great post and pictures of your cross-country trip. You've definetely added some must visit places to my list of adventures.

It was a pleasure meeting you when you were here. Glad you had a safe and enjoyable drive back.

Enjoy your new BMW (you've already got a great start with that road trip) :thumbup:


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Now that's taking the scenic way home! :thumbup:


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

laser said:


> Of course we knew the flood was coming and advised to go South!!! :angel:


I need to give you a special thanks Laser, you were instrumental in steering me into a more Southern route. Had I gone with the original route through the Tornado Alley, it would have been a VERY different trip to say the least!! Living in Southern California I had no idea. And to think initially I was concerned about snow and rain in April :rofl:


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words, I'm glad they are enjoyable as I was concerned about the number of pictures.

One of the great tips I received was taking the Hwy 276 via Brevard thru the Blue Ridge Parkway to reach Asheville, NC. This adds about an hour to the drive compared to taking the freeways but totally worth it. Towards the end of the 276 as you start the climb there are a lot of hairpin turns that will allow your Bimmer to shine. Once on top of the Blue Ridge Parkway the road straightens quite a bit and you'll be treated to gorgeous views of the Smoky Mountains. :thumbup:

Going that route turned out to be a bit of adventure as well. Soon after I left Greer the NOAA weather radio blared out a warning for severe thunder storm with "damaging winds" and "quarter" hail in several counties. Not from the area, I didn't have much idea how close those counties are to me...but I do know heading into the mountains during a severe thunder storm is a BAD idea and the closer I got the darker the clouds appeared. 

Not keen on getting pelted by quarter hail on my 30-minute new X5 and making it look like a big golfball, I consulted some locals in Brevard and they just kind of shrug it off and said quarter hail is "okay". Well, that's what I wanted to hear and I headed into the Pisgah/Blue Ridge (I should've checked first to make sure they're not driving 20-yr old rust buckets ). I really wanted to unleash my new bimmer and I wouldn't get another chance like this one on my trip. 

Once in the mountains, sure enough I got rained on but it wasn't anything the DSC couldn't handle (new found courage after the PC driving class). It was just enough to make my 1-hr new X5 pretty grimie but the weather brought on enough fog that made the road and the Smokys that much more dreamy and alluring. It was a beautiful drive and I highly recommend it for those that are going North toward Asheville.


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's a token video clip of M5 Hot Laps I took at PC. I'm sure you've seen many of these on Youtube but, man, I never get sick of watching these and what a ride it was. :roundel:

I don't know who was driving the silver M5 but he must think rubber is going out of style!


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Excellent report and photos. Thanks for sharing them. :thumbup:


----------



## jeffmatt (Oct 5, 2006)

It is not often that you hear of someone that travelled from the West Coast back to do a PDC delivery. Based on you comments, I guess the trip was worth it.


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

It's true. It's a lot of planning and requires a good amount of time to make notable stops along the way to make it enjoyable. The key is taking your time to do this and not just rush across the country. I was reluctant at first but I am so glad I did it.

There are a few of us that do it though, there's someone at PC right now that's going back to San Mateo.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

It looks like a great time. I've done a similar trip when a buddy got out of the service in Cali, and we drove back to Florida. I enjoyed viewing all those wonderful pictures. Made my decision to add PCD to my ED, even if it keep me away from my lovely a bit longer.


----------



## Brutus1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank so much for sharing your cross country tour with us and wish we could have done the same! We picked up our 28i 2/7 and would highly recommend it!


----------

